
Show HN: Will there be space? - thomasleese
https://will-there-be.space/
======
thomasleese
App I made for fun at uni to predict when a certain area might have spaces to
work in. Could be useful in a variety of other situations!

Currently has limited protection against malicious users (although there is a
ReCAPTCHA to avoid bots) which makes it quick and easy to update a location
'on the go', but I guess we'll see how that goes. :)

Basically all the places on the website so far are from my university (except
for a few 'funny' ones from my friends :P), but feel free to create any more
you might find useful.

